# Target at 8pm on a Thursday - great for FAs/FFAs - who knew?



## None (Jul 1, 2011)

I was at Target tonight because I gots to have a soft pretzel on the reg. Anyway, I was walking around Rick Ross'n it up and I couldn't help but notice many bbws and ssbbws were in the store. They were shopping and walking through isles with no problems and I thought damn where has Target at 8pm on a Thursday been all my life? Did anyone else know that Target was such a magnet for bbws and ssbbws?


----------



## kayrae (Jul 1, 2011)

No Target in my city, so I wouldn't know. High five to you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2011)

Targets look vaguely like donuts.


----------



## None (Jul 1, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Targets look vaguely like donuts.



BBWS/SSBBWS love the possibility of donuts.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I love you.


----------



## None (Jul 1, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Yes, I love you.



BBWS/SSBBWS loves them some Kalvin. So you're in good company, brother.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2011)

None said:


> BBWS/SSBBWS loves them some Kalvin. So you're in good company, brother.



Oh hells yes.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh baybay. 

:smitten:

Now donuts + Kalvin. 
That's the money maker. 
You'll get ALL the SS/BBWs with that.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny, I was in Target around eight last night In my town Target is usually pretty empty. Everyone goes to Walmart. I despise Walmart.

Target is more stylish, has fun foodstuffs, and contains a Starbucks. Such an easy choice.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jul 2, 2011)

Target is a horrible, horrible place to work.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 2, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Target is a horrible, horrible place to work.



Except, apparently, on Thursdays at 8, when there are compensations -- or, at least, distractions.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Except, apparently, on Thursdays at 8, when there are compensations -- or, at least, distractions.



I think we should spread the word and make Targets everywhere the fat meeting place on Thursday nights


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 3, 2011)

There is a target on every corner in Dallas, I frequent my favorite store but I rarely see other people I'd consider overly large.


----------



## None (Jul 3, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> There is a target on every corner in Dallas, I frequent my favorite store but I rarely see other people I'd consider overly large.



This ruins my perception of catch phrases.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmm?

You'll have to forgive the old lady with the hangover..


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 3, 2011)

You know, I read the bbw forums, and see women posting that noone approaches them, and I visit the fa forum and see people posting that they see bbws... Maybe the disconnect could be connected with some friendly introductions. I'm all for it. I'd certainly visit Wal Mart and Target more often.lol.


----------



## penguin (Jul 3, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Target is a horrible, horrible place to work.



I hear that. I worked at one for five years. UGH. 

If you'd come into my store, you could've bought your music, games and videos (pre dvd era, it was) while getting served by a hot fattie who knew what she was talking about. Man, where were you all back then?


----------



## None (Jul 3, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Hmm?
> 
> You'll have to forgive the old lady with the hangover..



Everything is bigger in Texas, except apparently the female patronage of Dallas Targets.




anneblithe said:


> You know, I read the bbw forums, and see women posting that noone approaches them, and I visit the fa forum and see people posting that they see bbws... Maybe the disconnect could be connected with some friendly introductions. I'm all for it. I'd certainly visit Wal Mart and Target more often.lol.



I've found that the last place an FA would want to approach a BBW is while awkwardly following/leering at them from behind a bright red cart as they're out doing their shopping. Again, I'm not an accredited scientist and have not test this hypothesis/conclusion thoroughly enough.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 3, 2011)

None said:


> I've found that the last place an FA would want to approach a BBW is while awkwardly following/leering at them from behind a bright red cart as they're out doing their shopping. Again, I'm not an accredited scientist and have not test this hypothesis/conclusion thoroughly enough.



Why does it have to be creepy? (leering, following)
It's just saying hello.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 4, 2011)

None said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas, except apparently the female patronage of Dallas Targets.
> 
> I've found that the last place an FA would want to approach a BBW is while awkwardly following/leering at them from behind a bright red cart as they're out doing their shopping. Again, I'm not an accredited scientist and have not test this hypothesis/conclusion thoroughly enough.



I smile and say hello to folks all the time as I am shopping. And I can't tell you how many times I'm looking for someone taller than me to grab something on the top shelf. And you always have the lead in of asking about some product/brand that you both happen to be evaluating.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 4, 2011)

None said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas, except apparently the female patronage of Dallas Targets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, apparently! Somewhat disappointing, eh?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 4, 2011)

This clearly must be location dependent.

Not that I haven't seen cuties on the job, of course...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

None said:


> I was at Target tonight because I gots to have a soft pretzel on the reg. Anyway, I was walking around Rick Ross'n it up and I couldn't help but notice many bbws and ssbbws were in the store. They were shopping and walking through isles with no problems and I thought damn where has Target at 8pm on a Thursday been all my life? Did anyone else know that Target was such a magnet for bbws and ssbbws?




man that's awesome i hardly ever see BBW's at my Target.i have went there at all different times.i have seen a couple of BBW's but not much.wish there were more around.lol


----------



## infinity57401 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thankfully I don't have much to do so come next Thursday I'll try to remember to hit up Target at 8pm. Our BBW ratio isn't all that high, but hey maybe there are more than I thought we had.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 4, 2011)

It's pretty funny to see the people who _don't_ get this thread.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 5, 2011)

None said:


> I was at Target tonight because I gots to have a soft pretzel on the reg. Anyway, I was walking around Rick Ross'n it up and I couldn't help but notice many bbws and ssbbws were in the store. They were shopping and walking through isles with no problems and I thought damn where has Target at 8pm on a Thursday been all my life? Did anyone else know that Target was such a magnet for bbws and ssbbws?



Whuuut? 

Did you happen to notice if there were any bhms? Like does it work both ways?

Is it the one at the District? God, I hate the poorly designed parking lot there, but holy hell if there's bhmness to be had, I would do it.


----------



## None (Jul 5, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Whuuut?
> 
> Did you happen to notice if there were any bhms? Like does it work both ways?
> 
> Is it the one at the District? God, I hate the poorly designed parking lot there, but holy hell if there's bhmness to be had, I would do it.



Nah, it's the one on Irvine Blvd. in the second part of the Irvine Market Place. As an FA my powers of scoping narrows mainly down to ladies with large assets. However, in the periphery I'm sure there was a BHM or two. I think you best strategy is to go to a Target at 8pm on a Thursday night and see what's up.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 5, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Whuuut?
> 
> Did you happen to notice if there were any bhms? Like does it work both ways?
> 
> Is it the one at the District? God, I hate the poorly designed parking lot there, but holy hell if there's bhmness to be had, I would do it.



If one is looking for BHMs, I would suggest your local gaming store. At the one where I play Dungeons and Dragons, there are always plenty of BHMs on any night of the week (plenty of the little scrawny types I generally prefer too).


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 5, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> If one is looking for BHMs, I would suggest your local gaming store. At the one where I play Dungeons and Dragons, there are always plenty of BHMs on any night of the week (plenty of the little scrawny types I generally prefer too).



This is a damned good idea. 

I can't believe I never considered this as I like rpgs too. There's gotta be a gaming store out here somewhere. I'll have to do a bit of research, but this was good advice. Ups for your reps, my dear.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 5, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> This is a damned good idea.
> 
> I can't believe I never considered this as I like rpgs too. There's gotta be a gaming store out here somewhere. I'll have to do a bit of research, but this was good advice. Ups for your reps, my dear.



Plus you're likely to be quite the minority as a woman in a gaming store, meaning you'll generally get more attention (in a positive way) from the gentlemen there.


----------



## bobsjers (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know why any BBWs or SSBBWs would be in a a Target. Look at all the pictures on the walls and aisles. Nothing but pictures of thin young people. Except an old thin person over the Pharmacy. Their plus size department is nothing to brag about. They do have larger employees, but that is because they don't pay well, and are less likely to discriminate.


----------



## penguin (Jul 6, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> I don't know why any BBWs or SSBBWs would be in a a Target. Look at all the pictures on the walls and aisles. Nothing but pictures of thin young people. Except an old thin person over the Pharmacy. Their plus size department is nothing to brag about. They do have larger employees, but that is because they don't pay well, and are less likely to discriminate.



I don't think I could headdesk enough times for this comment. I don't know whether to snark or reply properly.


----------



## None (Jul 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't think I could headdesk enough times for this comment. I don't know whether to snark or reply properly.



As with the theme of this thread and life in general, snark is always the go to response.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 6, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> I don't know why any BBWs or SSBBWs would be in a a Target. Look at all the pictures on the walls and aisles. Nothing but pictures of thin young people. Except an old thin person over the Pharmacy. Their plus size department is nothing to brag about. They do have larger employees, but that is because they don't pay well, and are less likely to discriminate.



Really???

Well first of all, my Target doesn't have pictures of people on the walls, so I guess I'm safe 

Seriously, if fat chicks stayed out of every place that had marketing / promotional items featuring skinny folks, where would we go?

99.99999999% of the world doesn't carry clothes to fit me, but amazingly I still need to shop for other things.

Guess I will not see you in Target tomorrow night. If anyone else is interested, I'll be the fat blond cruising the grocery section while enjoying a triple caffe mocha.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't think I could headdesk enough times for this comment. I don't know whether to snark or reply properly.





None said:


> As with the theme of this thread and life in general, snark is always the go to response.


This is a Snark.
Use it wisely.





The 3.8 megaton nuclear warhead is merely a courtesy detail for the convenience of our most enthusiastic "customers". 

-Rusty


----------



## penguin (Jul 6, 2011)

None said:


> As with the theme of this thread and life in general, snark is always the go to response.



Snark usually is my go to response, and if I wasn't taken by surprise so much I would have, especially given what this thread's intention was. 



CleverBomb said:


> Use it wisely.



I will make no such promises! Let my snark run free!


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love Target but Wal-mart fits my teacher salary better lol ! I think I will pay a visit to Target tomorrow night at 8 for S**** and giggles though lol


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> Snark usually is my go to response, and if I wasn't taken by surprise so much I would have, especially given what this thread's intention was.
> 
> 
> 
> I will make no such promises! Let my snark run free!


Well, they DID have a reputation for notorious inaccuracy.
The testing range off Florida's coast was referred to as being "Snark-infested waters."

But then, with a nuke warhead, they didn't really have to hit all that close to the target.
Have fun!

-Rusty


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2011)

My Zellers is being replaced very soon with a Target. Canadian(and travelling) FAs... you now have some hint of where to find some Canadian fatties (yes, besides me, even).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

stillblessed23 said:


> I love Target but Wal-mart fits my teacher salary better lol ! I think I will pay a visit to Target tomorrow night at 8 for S**** and giggles though lol




Target is better then Wal-Mart in my opinion.i like Wal-Mart and although Target is a bit higher they have better quality items,more unique and harder to find items,less generic stuff.there are alot of "only at Target" type of stuff too.:happy:


----------

